# Need screen



## Jenny Gordon (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey, y'all! I hope you can give some suggestions:

At a high school, we are doing "Almost, Maine". We want to use a Rosco X24 to create the aurora effect. We need to put a scrim along the upstage wall for the effect. Our measurements are approximately 17' tall and 24.5' wide. We do not have professional sewing equipment here, and we cannot afford the cost of muslin at the right width (it's about $85/yard). Suggestions?


----------



## microstar (Apr 2, 2015)

Are you trying to make a scrim (netting-like material) or a projection screen? If it is "along the upstage wall" then it doesn't sound like you will be having anything upstage of it, so I'll go with a screen concept instead of a scrim. So if you are not rear-projecting, you don't really need seamless material. You also do not need professional sewing equipment to sew muslin, just someone who can work with relatively large pieces of material and can sew straight seams. Many fabric stores carry 108" wide muslin which is way less than $85/yd, so two widths (one horizontal seam) will give you the 17' of height.

An excellent ready-made front projection screen is a silver tarp, which many stores carry as well as the more common blue or black ones. They come in large sizes and even have the hanging grommets already installed. Not sure of the flame-resistant properties on this though.


----------



## Jenny Gordon (Apr 2, 2015)

In the interest of time, a silver tarp might be the way to go. What type of store would carry one? We're kinda in the back woods here.


----------



## robartsd (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd look for it at a large hardwood store. Since distance is an issue, use the phone and as the associate if it is something they stock.


----------



## microstar (Apr 2, 2015)

Jenny Gordon said:


> In the interest of time, a silver tarp might be the way to go. What type of store would carry one? We're kinda in the back woods here.



Walmart has an 18' x 24':
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Foremost-Tarp-21824-18-X-24-Silver-and-Brown-Tarp/21192710

Also Lowe's, Home Depot, any outdoor camping supply places, RV centers, etc.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 2, 2015)

Also in the boonies:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/jobsmartreg;-heavy-duty-tarp-20-ft-x-30-ft?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## jonliles (Apr 2, 2015)

The last time I bought muslin, at 15 feet tall, it was $85 for the bolt at 20 yards long. I think you may be confusing the terms. Scrim material and canvas may be much more, but muslin is super cheap and you can buy it from a craft store like Joanne's. For about $100 in total material cost, you can buy the muslin, jute webbing, and grommets and tie line to hang it. I bet you could get a parent to stitch it up for practically nothing - though a nice gift card for dinner always helps.

On the X24, I used it for my production of Almost, Maine. I didn't need any kind of back drop. We front projected it onto the stage and had it overlapping the entire stage. Attached is a photo from 1st Cue to Cue.


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 4, 2015)

Another cheap option would be Rose Brand's Tent Liner, which is only $8.25/yd for just over 10 feet in width.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

You can likely rent what you need locally. If not, there are a number of rental houses that ship. Folks at the local 386 seat house do it all the time.


----------

